# Build Your Own Router Table



## treewok2512 (Nov 4, 2015)

You definitely need a router if you are serious about pursuing woodworking as a hobby. To facilitate your work, you will need to sit your router on a table. It's fun and easy to build your own router table. Make sure you get a professional plan to help and guide you during the construction of your project.

You have two options when it comes to building a router table. Either you build one that can fold in half or you can sit your router table on a plain surface. The folding one comes in handy if you lack storage space. If you build a plain router table, which is more secure, you will have to always keep it in the same space. In case you use your table a lot then you may very well prefer to choose the last option.

Since you want your router table to last a very long time, choosing the right wood becomes very important. Two layers of oak plywood will make a strong frame, which will then be covered up with laminate.

You should pay extra attention to making the top of the table frame flat and even. Before attaching the laminate, you need to flatten the top with a straightedge and a sander. You should use a roller for the contact cement since variations in the cement itself account for most of the deviations in the top. Also make sure you build the legs very well so they don't wobble. Sand all the surfaces so that everything is very smooth. Use a planer to complete that task.

Spend money on a ready-made router table top in case you wish to cut back on time frame in addition to making things easier. Get a laminated top for your router table. Also get channel guides and a miter gauge. Build a large table that is at least 24 x 32 inches. It is going to offer you plenty of space to perform your jobs.

In case you do not wish to build your own table, simply buy a good one that you will assemble yourself. Of course it is a time saver but you will end up spending more money and you will miss the satisfaction of self building your own stuff.

You can also build a router table fence that has clamps built into it to secure it to the table. Add extra features to your router table such as a router fence vacuum. Attaching the adapter on your fence and collecting most of the dust will keep your working area very clean by getting rid of all chips and sawdust.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Don't you just love people that "toot their own horn"? They make one post that promotes themselves or their product and then they never show up again. They don't contribute, share or participate....

Oh well...my mom used to tell me "it takes all kinds to make the world go round". I still don't really know what she meant, but it sounds good, doesn't it?

Eric


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Your post to "build your own router table" is interesting, but unless you have the time, tools, know-how, material with a router table buildable plan, buying a manufactured router table may be the better way to go! Thanks for sharing your idea. Be safe.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

woodchux said:


> Your post to "build your own router table" is interesting, but unless you have the time, tools, know-how, material with a router table buildable plan, buying a manufactured router table may be the better way to go! Thanks for sharing your idea. Be safe.



I'd say buying a router table many times is just a waste of money when you can build a better one the first time. Doesn't require a lot of time. The store bought versions are just to expensive and the workmanship is average. Unless you want to drop about $600 into it. 

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

treewok2512 said:


> You definitely need a router if you are serious about pursuing woodworking as a hobby. To facilitate your work, you will need to sit your router on a table. It's fun and easy to build your own router table. Make sure you get a professional plan to help and guide you during the construction of your project.
> 
> I don't believe a professional plan is needed when you can collect ideas to your liking and just build it from that. Measurements can be what ever you see fit.
> 
> ...



I'm bored. My guess is the OP isn't a real person. After writing this post I realized this.

Al


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

The original post was to "build your own router table"! That being said, BUYING your FIRST router table would give access to using the router & table, and in time perhaps improve on the original manufactured router table design by building your own, and would not require "buying a router table many times"! If you had only a hand saw, hammer, a screw driver, a 2'x4' plywood sheet, and some nails, it is doubtful IMO if even an "average" table could be built for precision router work. Be safe.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

woodchux said:


> The original post was to "build your own router table"! That being said, BUYING your FIRST router table would give access to using the router & table, and in time perhaps improve on the original manufactured router table design by building your own, and would not require "buying a router table many times"! If you had only a hand saw, hammer, a screw driver, a 2'x4' plywood sheet, and some nails, it is doubtful IMO if even an "average" table could be built for precision router work. Be safe.


You have got to be kidding, a bit protruding through a sheet of plywood and a 2X4 clamped on top of it for a fence will be as accurate as any cheap router table out there.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

FrankC said:


> You have got to be kidding, a bit protruding through a sheet of plywood and a 2X4 clamped on top of it for a fence will be as accurate as any cheap router table out there.



You got that right. Store bought tables suck compared to building one. 

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

woodchux said:


> The original post was to "build your own router table"! That being said, BUYING your FIRST router table would give access to using the router & table, and in time perhaps improve on the original manufactured router table design by building your own, and would not require "buying a router table many times"! If you had only a hand saw, hammer, a screw driver, a 2'x4' plywood sheet, and some nails, it is doubtful IMO if even an "average" table could be built for precision router work. Be safe.



My first table was a sink cutout and a straight board. I ran the pi$$ out of the thing. 

Al


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

woodchux said:


> The original post was to "build your own router table"! That being said, BUYING your FIRST router table would give access to using the router & table, and in time perhaps improve on the original manufactured router table design by building your own, and would not require "buying a router table many times"! If you had only a hand saw, hammer, a screw driver, a 2'x4' plywood sheet, and some nails, it is doubtful IMO if even an "average" table could be built for precision router work. Be safe.


Woodchux:

Sorry, but I have to disagree. Building a router table for a wantabe woodworker is a great way to learn all kinds of woodworking skills. There are all kinds of plans for building simple, easy and accurate "router tables" from a "2'x4' plywood sheet" to a complete table like mine below. 

I would rather see a wantabe woodworker spend $1000 on necessary basic woodworking tools like a good hand saw, hammer, square, tape measure and bench top than on purchasing a store bought router table. 

I just did a Google search on "router table plans". The image link that shows up has hundreds of ideas for router tables that can be built.

http://www.freewoodworkingplan.com/index.php?cat=458&page=7&topic=router tables

I love this one: http://www.woodworkingtips.com/etips/2004/11/26/wb/

Eric


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Interesting replies & some food for thought to "building a router table" vs. buying a manufactured unit. I agree (in part) with most of the replies, but the point being if the prospective "wantabe" WW has little or no knowledge/tools of how to start building any project, it may be easier (perhaps not cheaper) to just buy a manufactured unit and improve on it through the WW learning process. Be safe.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

I see in the OP, *"Last edited by BigJim; 11-04-2015 at 11:58 PM. Reason: Ad Removed"*
But there's an ad in the signature line.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I wonder if the people making an account of a forum with the intent of only posting an advertisement realize that they drive away more people than they gain...


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

epicfail48 said:


> I wonder if the people making an account of a forum with the intent of only posting an advertisement realize that they drive away more people than they gain...


They certainly drove me away....but as a newbie, I might have been influenced into thinking that the only way to be successful at woodworking is to spend lots of money on tools, jigs, accessories, etc that I can make for a lot less money and get better quality.

I have a 20" surface planer and a 12" jointer. I use them both all the time with rough cut lumber I get for less than $1 per board feet. But could I have worked with rough cut lumber by purchasing a Jack plane and Jointer plane? The cost of my planer and jointer are about $5000 used. I could have bought a very nice set of planes and got a better workout, if I had known how to mill rough cut lumber by hand prior to purchasing my planer and jointer.

Knowledge is power.....

I have to thank all the good people in the world that contribute to WoodworkingTalk.com, youtube.com, DIY.com and other similar web sites. It makes me want to contribute my knowledge back to the newbies that are just getting started in woodworking. 

Pay it forward....

Eric


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

We are all here IMO, as teachers and students to learn & teach each other, whether newbies or experienced woodworkers. Be safe.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

woodchux said:


> We are all here IMO, as teachers and students to learn & teach each other, whether newbies or experienced woodworkers. Be safe.


Very true, however some of us are only here to sell things. :laughing:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Bob in St. Louis said:


> Very true, however some of us are only here to sell things. :laughing:



Lately I question why I'm here.

Al


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

Nah...don't think that. You're not a spammer.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I've probably bought 15 sheets of plywood at various times to build a router table and still don't have one. I have a router I've used maybe 3 times. 
I suppose I'll get around to it someday, but for now the dado stack does just about, well not _everything_, but most things I might do with a router..
My router for now sits on the shelf looking like something that sort of, maybe, in a way kind of looks like I might know what I'm doing. 
Maybe I'll make a sign with it that says 'YES! I spent $25 at Harbor Freight and don't you forget that! '


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

You can find router table designs in the old post of this forum, on Pinterest, and in many old publications of woodworking magazines. It's worth your time to look over the varied designs prior selecting your build for a router cabinet.


----------



## kw4pro (Aug 28, 2018)

I have done a little wood working, being 78 years old. 

I have just bought a Delta 36-600 table saw, and it is my plan to put a router on one side or the other in place of one of the extension wings. Any thoughts as to which side to put it on (left or right)





























0


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Sometimes salvage materials are the way to go. Depends on how bad you want something.


----------



## Mycrossover (May 18, 2018)

treewok2512 said:


> You definitely need a router if you are serious about pursuing woodworking as a hobby. To facilitate your work, you will need to sit your router on a table. It's fun and easy to build your own router table. Make sure you get a professional plan to help and guide you during the construction of your project.
> 
> You have two options when it comes to building a router table. Either you build one that can fold in half or you can sit your router table on a plain surface. The folding one comes in handy if you lack storage space. If you build a plain router table, which is more secure, you will have to always keep it in the same space. In case you use your table a lot then you may very well prefer to choose the last option.
> 
> ...


Oak plywood is no stronger than any other plywood. Only the paper thin veneer is oak. If you use plywood, baltic birch has many more plys and has no internal knots. MDF is a lot flatter, very heavy and is a popular top material.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

kw4pro said:


> I have done a little wood working, being 78 years old.
> 
> I have just bought a Delta 36-600 table saw, and it is my plan to put a router on one side or the other in place of one of the extension wings. Any thoughts as to which side to put it on (left or right)


i mounted my router in the table saw wing 25 years ago and never liked it. typically both tools are being used when building projects, the fence/blade or router bit is always in the way of the next setup. i got tired of changing setups, it was neither handy nor labor saving.

i've used this low $$$ router table and circle jig for the last 20 years. clamp on fences and sawdust collection makes it very versatile, i often make custom dowels with a fence. makes an excellent circle jig if you ever need circles. i just screw it down to workbench, saw horses or any wood surface when i need it (most often it's screwed down where you see it). stores in a 3/4" space :grin:

hopefully you can see the pics posted from photobucket, the link is in woodworkingtalk.com


----------

